# WHAT THE HELL DID KAMALA HARRIS DO TO HER FACE.....!!!



## nononono (Jul 21, 2020)

*The Video speaks for it's self......HOLY F@#K...!*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284975241652064256


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Video speaks for it's self......HOLY F@#K...!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She hates her blackness, Michael Jackson syndrome.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Video speaks for it's self......HOLY F@#K...!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and her. Get a room.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You and her. Get a room.


*We will....*
*Your response is...*
*Just plain dumb.....*


----------

